# Little White Hard Dots- What are they??



## greenseaships (Nov 2, 2013)

I've been having these tiny white dots widespread in my 10g tank. They are hard and remind me of sesame seeds stuck to the side of the glass and the fake coral decoration. They've been here for a while. Maybe a couple of months even. Recently it seems they are becoming more widespread. They can be scraped off with fingernails but there are a LOT of them by now.

What are they? Should I be concerned? Haven't had any fish die in quite a while. They sure don't seem like eggs to me. I'm extremely curious now.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

What all is in your tank, looks like nerite eggs by description.


----------



## greenseaships (Nov 2, 2013)

susankat said:


> What all is in your tank, looks like nerite eggs by description.


I DO have Nerites, but I'm told they cannot breed in freshwater, but need brackish water to breed. Are these eggs that just will never hatch?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes they will lay eggs but won't hatch in fresh water. Just scrape them off.


----------



## greenseaships (Nov 2, 2013)

susankat said:


> Yes they will lay eggs but won't hatch in fresh water. Just scrape them off.


THANK YOU! I'll do that at the next water change.


----------

